# Contact your congressman!



## gen2mike (Oct 31, 2014)

I have written an email to my congressman urging their support for HR 792 and SR 772. This bill is to !make premium handmade cigars exempt from the FDAs new proposed regulations. I sure many have already done so as well. For those whom have not I urge you to write your congressman/congresswoman. If you go here the CRA will do most of the work for you! You are being redirected... Don't let the FDA ruin our tradition and our rights to one of life's greatest pleasures!


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

Done. My Congressperson is a co-sponsor, but not my Senators.

These bills exempt "large", 100% tobacco, hand made cigars, defined as at least 6 pounds per 1,000, and that human hands must place the tobacco into only one machine. LOL!

According to one site, a 1,000 panetelas weights about 11 pounds, and a 1,000 petit coronas weighs more than 18 pounds, so the robustos and toros I like will easily qualify. http://www.cigars-review.org/sizes.htm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Done!


----------



## LostMason (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in !


----------



## zeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

`Done!


----------



## jamesfricke (Dec 30, 2014)

Done.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Done!


----------

